
Show HN: A simple flexible framework for STI in Rails with Postgres JSON fields - anm89
https://github.com/Andrew-Max/json_single_table_inheritance
======
anm89
I've just posted my first gem and I'm really proud of it. I have a feeling
there are people out there who could get some value out of it as well. I'm
also interested in having the code and concept critiqued.

I'm using this in production right now to design a application for a
university neuroscience lab where there are a huge number of classes that all
have completely different attributes but fit into groups which have consistent
relationships to each other. This has allowed me to have a very cleanly
implemented data model which would have been an absolute mess without this
tool.

All feedback appreciated.

